

Show HN: Inrevi – Just reviews - xantar
http://www.inrevi.com/

======
virmundi
First, the shark eating people hands is disgusting in the normal, literal
sense of the word. I wanted to leave the site as soon as I saw it. I know that
the idea is to be funny. There are probably people with a macabre sense of
humor. To me, the anthropomorphized shark is down in the uncanny valley. You
might lose users on it too.

Second, the fact that I have to create an account to do anything makes this
site useless. I've already got accounts on sites that I don't visit anymore,
and that I only visited once. I've reached a point that I refuse to get any
more such accounts. If a web site is not going to give me at least read access
to some of its useful comments, I'm not going to use it.

------
marutib
Without telling your users what your website is about, how can you ask them to
signup on your home page ?

I dont like the dropdown interface for reviews. Make it flat like links below
your header

